# Adding Heated Seat Question?



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

I want to add heated seats to my 2013 Eco Cruze. I have added heated sets to my GTO so I know how to install the heating elements. On the Cruze, I would like to use the factory HVAC controls and other modules that control the seat. Does any one have access to a wiring diagram to show how the wiring from the controls to fuse box, and other control modules? I have seen the HVAC controls on ebay, but I am not sure it they are lug and play and what else I would need to get. If I had a wiring diagram I could figure it out and look for the parts at a salvage yard or GM parts direct. Appreciate any info someone might have.
Also, does anyone know if you have to remove the seats in order to remove the seat covers - did this on the GTO but may not have needed to.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you.....

From what I can tell the BCM does in fact play a factor in heated seats.

I also found a seat control module that mounts on the drivers seat.

I am patiently waiting for 2013 NA market schematics to be published so I can buy them and go from there.....

My plan is OEM heater controls and either used OEM seats or new OEM heater pads..... 100% OEM is the way I plan to go.


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

blackonblack said:


> Does any one have access to a wiring diagram to show how the wiring from the controls to fuse box, and other control modules?


Anybody? Somebody has to have a access the the HVAC wiring diagrams.
Thanks!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Heated Seats Description and Operation* 

*Heated Seat Components* 

The driver and passenger heated seats consist of the following components:


Left heated seat switch
Right heated seat switch
HVAC control
Seat heating control module
Driver seat cushion heating element
Driver seat back heating element
Driver seat cushion temperature sensor
Passenger seat cushion heating element
Passenger seat back heating element
Passenger seat cushion temperature sensor
*Power and Ground* 

Battery positive voltage is supplied at all times to the seat heating control module through a 30 A fuse located in the underhood fuse block. This voltage is used by the module to supply power to the seat heating elements. Ground for the module is provided at G307.

*Heated Seat Operation* 

The driver and passenger heated seats are controlled by a single seat heating control module that is located under the driver seat cushion. Both heated seats are controlled by separate heated seat switches that are located in the HVAC control. When a heated seat switch is pressed, a serial data message is sent from the HVAC control to the HVAC control module indicating the heated seat command. The HVAC control module then serves as a gateway to transmit the message to the seat heating control module via the serial data line. In response to this signal, the seat heating control module applies battery positive voltage through the element supply voltage circuit to the appropriate seat heating elements. The seat heating control module then sends a serial data message back to the HVAC control module to gateway the information to the HVAC control to either illuminate or turn off the appropriate temperature indicator.

*Temperature Regulation* 

When the engine ON, the heated seats will initialize in the OFF state. With each activation of the heated seat switch, the seat heating control module will cycle the temperature setting in the following manner: HIGH, MEDIUM, LOW, and OFF.

The seat heating control module monitors the seat temperature through the temperature sensor signal circuit and the temperature sensor (thermistor) that is located in the seat cushion. The temperature sensor is a variable resistor, it's resistance changes as the temperature of the seat changes. When the temperature sensor resistance indicates to the seat heating control module that the seat has reached the desired temperature, the module opens the ground path of the seat heating elements through the heated seat element control circuit. The module will then cycle the element control circuit open and closed in order to maintain the desired temperature.

*Load Management* 

The electrical power management function is designed to monitor the vehicle electrical load and determine when the battery is potentially in a high discharge condition. The heated seat system is one of the vehicle loads that is subject to reduction during a battery discharge condition. For more information on load management refer to Electrical Power Management Description and Operation


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

It appears that the heated seats are controlled over Canbus with the heated seats control module. Interested in what someone get's priced out for parts for this MOD. I think your looking at several hundred in used parts, and that's provided that you can find a salvage yard that's willing to work in these small seat parts, vs. trying to sell the entire seat. 

These seats have airbags, so the entire seat is quite expensive used.

Another question becomes is circuit 5060 communications between HVAC and heated seats control module present? Is Circuit 2040 from the power panel present?

Given that they have 5 different wiring harnesses for a powered mirror vs. a heated one, the wiring may be removed.

It seems like every ounce of weight that could be removed by removing excess wiring was done. Lot's and lot's of wiring harnesses for these vehicles. Way more than required, but I bet it's a weight/cost issue.. Even a dollar per harness savings times over 20,000 units built per month for the last two years is a half million dollars!


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info - that's what I was looking for. Curious, what was your source? I wonder if The HVAC controls and seat heating control module would work with an after market heating element that does't have a thermistor. Not sure....would okay with me even if I could just turn it off and on.


----------

